# Speedsolving.com T-Shirts



## pjk (Nov 15, 2008)

I am now ready to start getting a number for people interested in Speedsolving.com T-Shirts. If you're interested, please reply to this thread with the size you want. Shirts will be around $15 shipped.

Here is the design. I'd like to see what you members can do for a possible design as well. So if you have an idea for a design, please design it and post it here ASAP. I'd like to place an order for the shirts within a week from today.










Members interested in shirt so far, I will update this list as more people post:
Vault312
not_kevin
hdskull
Skrato
Stachuk1992 (large)
waffle=ijm (large)
Odin
darkzelkova (large)
carson (large)
Dene (medium)
MTGjumper
Musselman (extra-large)
hawkmp4 (small)
JBCM627 (large)
ScottKidder (large)
flamingBurrito
icke (large)
Tim Reynolds (medium)
finalfantasy2012


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm...I would quite possibly be interested. How much will they be?


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2008)

Around $15 shipped. I've updated the thread with the price.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 16, 2008)

How about the same shirt except colored letters and either a mixed up or scrambled cube on the back and front, instead of just white?


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2008)

jcuber said:


> How about the same shirt except colored letters and either a mixed up or scrambled cube on the back and front, instead of just white?


I like the idea. Please post the design. Thanks.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 16, 2008)

pat does it come in white with black cube or vice versa???
im interested , large for me !


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 16, 2008)

The shirts look pretty good! I definitely plan on getting one (large).


----------



## Koen (Nov 16, 2008)

I will buy one! (extra-large)


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 17, 2008)

Probably a large for me.


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 18, 2008)

I want one.. also, yeah scrambled cube with messed stickers i can give you a common picture of a scrambled cartoony cube if ya want  (Large pref)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd want one, is that 15 bucks including shipping?
if so, I'll check what my size is (I think large but I'm not sure)

also, scrambled cartoony cube ftw.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 20, 2008)

I want one, large thanks.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Nov 20, 2008)

Could you get them in black? Also I like the idea of a scrambled cube.
If so, probably a large for me.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is SORT OF what I was thinking of. I just Photshoped some colors in, nothing fancy. Maybe the lettering could also be alternating colors, too. Perhaps the front might also be a solved cube, or the front be scrambled and vice versa.

Edit: For whatever reason you have to right click on the image and go to open in new tab, or else it won't work. For those with another web browser just go to open in new window.


----------



## Koen (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the white cube better :}


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

same


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 24, 2008)

i pref the coloured cube, but white wording.


----------



## Randall L. (Dec 3, 2008)

I would be interested large for me


----------



## Claesson (Dec 3, 2008)

Total cost for t-shirt and shipping to Sweden?


----------



## (X) (Dec 3, 2008)

lol on the t-shirt design with colors there are two blue-orange edges


----------



## d_sprink (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd be interested... Medium. I like it


----------



## jay123 (Dec 6, 2008)

id like one 
small for me


----------



## KevinK (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd like a medium. I prefer colored but solved.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 24, 2008)

how's the t-shirt making progress going?

(I already said colored scrambled, medium or large, depends on how large the mediums are)


----------



## panyan (Dec 25, 2008)

jcuber said:


> How about the same shirt except colored letters and either a mixed up or scrambled cube on the back and front, instead of just white?



1) how about a scrambled on the front and a solved on the back to show what any cube you come across you leave it solved? i think that is clever

2) no cursor, i think that is wierd, there is enough stuff on the shirt


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like one. How am I supposed to get one of these again?


----------



## pjk (Dec 28, 2008)

Update on the shirts:
The first company I was working with ended up not going through, so I am going to find a different company. This is also the time for me to change the design. I plan to remove the cursor. 

I know I have been hanging on this for quite along time, but I'd really appreciate if you guys could post designs you may like. Be sure to make the quality large enough that it will fit into a shirt. I want to have an order placed by mid-January at the latest if possible.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2008)

I would want two, definitely coloured scrambled.
One L and one M I guess.


----------



## panyan (Jan 1, 2009)

so nobody likes my idea of a scrambled cube on the front and a solved on the back?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 1, 2009)

panyan said:


> so nobody likes my idea of a scrambled cube on the front and a solved on the back?


I like it


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like it too.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 2, 2009)

panyan said:


> so nobody likes my idea of a scrambled cube on the front and a solved on the back?



I do, too.


----------



## nicoJ (Apr 15, 2009)

panyan said:


> so nobody likes my idea of a scrambled cube on the front and a solved on the back?



i like it too

I want a Large one


----------



## Noisebox (May 4, 2009)

id like one. (medium)


----------



## byu (May 4, 2009)

pjk said:


> Update on the shirts:
> The first company I was working with ended up not going through, so I am going to find a different company. This is also the time for me to change the design. I plan to remove the cursor.
> 
> I know I have been hanging on this for quite along time, but I'd really appreciate if you guys could post designs you may like. Be sure to make the quality large enough that it will fit into a shirt. I want to have an order placed by mid-January at the latest if possible.



It's pretty far past mid-January now, what's the current situation with these? I'm still interested.


----------



## Vryon (May 6, 2009)

Can you ship to Malaysia ? Lols i like it


----------



## pjk (May 19, 2009)

byu said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Update on the shirts:
> ...


I still want to do it. The problem is simple, and it is this:
-I can easily buy hundreds of shirts for pretty cheap ($5 or so), and ship them out to whoever wants them for pretty cheap (a total cost definitely under $15). However, that would take an enormous amount of time to do. An alternative would be to have someone do this for me, like CafePress. The problem with this is that they will charge around $20 for the shirt at a low end, which is somewhat expensive. I may end up going this route if worse comes to worse. If anyone has any ideas, let me know.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

People might think I'm a nerd to buy this thing!


----------



## Novriil (Jul 26, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> People might think I'm a nerd to buy this thing!



You're SO PRO pointless-message-bumper!
When you have nothing to say then don't say it! when you don't like it then don't buy it. Who cares if you are a nerd or aren't..

Postcount means nothing here, so there's no point of collecting postcount.

Pretty cool shirts.. But pretty expensive.. Is this kind of price usual in US for T-shirts??
Also colorful would be nicer.. like a scrambled 3x3.. I don't know is it already said but I think that would be better..

Otherwise nice shirts..


----------

